# Power tool grease



## Squishy (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll answer my own question - spoke with a local "tool guru" who says he uses an "extreme pressure grease" with moly, which is around the consistency of a No. 1. Looks a lot like the stuff from the factory; black, tacky, jiggles like pudding.


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

I use white lithium for almost all shop tools, nowadays.


----------

